# Today's Bareback Shooting



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This style is just crazy fun and addictive! I'm sure it could prove very accurate with practice, too.

Here's a little shooting from today: an intro to the setup, some distance shooting and a little can chasing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice rig, M.J ... and good shooting. Interesting that you added the leather protector for your finger. I shot bareback over my knuckles for a while, and I found that I got a lot of abrasion ... I was using flat bands. I think I would prefer your technique of over the finger ... have to give that a try.

I gather you like the wee stick rather than the key ring you were using on your finger. When I was trying it, I found I liked a chunk of broom handle in the palm of my hand ... just gave me a more secure feel.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yep, the little stick gives just enough to hang on to without having to grip that hard and is very compact.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I must have missed something.. "Anchor point" MJ is shooting bareback with a long draw? :question: everything i knew was a lie.

Well this is definitely not MJ, but to whoever this is, Nice shooting !


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

M.J,

What do you think of this, just a set of pseudo tubes and a pouch ?

Loop is wrapped around last three fingers (I need to make the loop a bit smaller, this is just for the demonstration.)









Then brought around over the shooting finger, then on the inside placed between the two middle fingers









Then wrapped around the last two fingers and around, held in place with ammo in the pouch by the thumb and shooting (index) finger.









All you have to do to shoot is grab the ammo and the tube slips from the middle two fingers and is in the correct position for a very fast shot.

No one can see the outline of the tubes as they are wrapped up in your hand, and ready to be shot as fast as you can grab the ammo.

I just started working on this, but was a little afraid until I saw you and Dgui shoot with the tubes close together.

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Let us know how it works out for you, Wll.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yep good stuff!
I have one like that but the loops are too small to fit comfortably on my middle finger.
Counterintuitively, a long draw is your friend when shooting this way. The way the grip is and the extra time for the hand to get out of the way makes hand hits a non-issue even if you don't bend the pouch very much.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well just stepped outside the office, walked across the street, had 5-10 cars drive by, nobody was the wiser.

Grabbed the pouch and it was like I was just stretching as I let a 5/8" marble zing out in the empty dirt field, shot felt very smooth I was surprised at the feel .... Beautiful shot BTW ;-)

I will do a small "improvement" as I want the shooting tubes a little apart, maybe 1/2-3/4 inch ;-)

wll


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Why? A gap won't improve the shooting or make it any "safer".
My most accurate bareback setup draws the tubes right on top of eachother:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

M.J that is good to hear. Thank you for your input ..... I'm such a safety nut, sometimes I may go over board ;- )

Why? A gap won't improve the shooting or make it any "safer".
My most accurate bareback setup draws the tubes right on top of eachother:







1429987410458.jpg

I have shot it a bit more today, and I'm very happy with the speed and accuracy I can get ... and of course if done right and you have pouch control, no hand slap or anything .... I love it ;- )

And yes, I find that in using a lighter tube (1745) I 'm drawing longer and getting good speed with 86-110gr gr ammo for sure !

Thanks again,

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I just built a single large looped bare back made of 2050. That sucker is a real powerhouse.

I can wear it around my wrist like a bracelet and no one is the wiser ...... learned this from watching PFS. Here is a pic:









wll


----------

